# holly and barney



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

AWW Rose I'm so sorry! They are together as they have always been. RIP sweet pups


----------



## DONNIE (May 14, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss-doubly hard, losing two.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How horrible for the family, losing two beloved pups at once. But I'm glad that Holly and Barney are still together in death as in life. Run free, dear ones.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for you losses..how hard to lose on sweet golden, I cant imagine 2. I am so sorry...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh that is heartbreaking, I am so sorry for the family.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a tragedy for your family, losing two precious pups at once. May your sweet memories of those two comfort you in the days ahead. Godspeed, Holly and Barney, play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of both of your pups. At least you know they are taking care of each other at the bridge until they day you can be together again. If or when you feel up to it, we would love to see some pictures of them and tell us more about them.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Losing 2 must be so difficult.RIP Sweet goldens


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry i know how hard it is.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Rose, I'm so sorry what an awful thing to happen, hugs


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Especially two in such a short time. Rest in peace Holly and Barney.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Losing one just about destroys me, but two at the same time? I honestly don't know how I would cope with that.

They are together, at the Bridge, playing with all our lost friends waiting for that special day when everyone is together again.

-Larry


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so very sad, but they are together at the bridge, as they spent their lives together

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Holly & Barney


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Little Ones ~ You Are Special & That's Why You Were Called Early.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

holly and barney are not my dogs they actually owned a family that we walked with arnie is still looking for them when we are out walkingg


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your losses. Sleep softy Holly and Barney.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

please tell the family of Barnie and Holly how sorry we were to hear of their double loss. And poor Arnie... he just doesn't understand where his friends went.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Losing two at once is heart-breaking. Many condolences for your huge loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so sad. I'm very sorry for the loss of 2 beautiful Golden hearts.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear about your loss of two sweet Golden's


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is just tragic. Be strong. I'm not sure I could be though...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

THAT IS SO SAD AND I FEEL FOR THE OWERS. HOW HARD IT IS TO LOSE ONE, BUT TO LOE 2 LIKE THAT. I HAVE HEARD OF DOGS GRIEVING TO DEATH OVER LOSS OF OWNER OR ANOTHER DOG THEY WERE VERY CLOSE TO. i REMEMBER HOW KayCee GRIEVED OVER HER LITTRMATE BROTHER, hUNTER, AND THEN HOW HONEY GRIEVED OVER KayCee. iT IS SO SAD.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Rose, this is such a sad story, but just goes to show how devoted they were to each other... my heart goes out to the family... a devastating loss!


----------

